# Attention future MSP Troopers!



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

There's nothing your DI's will admire more then if you roll up to the first day of the MSP academy in this badboy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Crown-Victoria-P71-Crown-Victoria-Police-Interceptor_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6227QQihZ018QQitemZ280079328653QQrdZ1


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, you're just getting a head start. Whats the big deal?


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

The scary thing is that there are quite a few bids on it.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

GuyS said:


> The scary thing is that there are quite a few bids on it.


Yeah, MtIda and Landshark are currently in a heated bidding war over this one!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

wgciv said:


> Yeah, MtIda and Landshark are currently in a heated bidding war over this one!


Bwahahahaha
Too bad we didn't know how many bids were on it before it was posted here.
Scott


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Is Dgji 18? would make awonderful graduation present...we could all chip in


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Does the C-1 stand for CMPSA car 1????*

_"The car is equipped as it was when it was in service complete with prisoner cage, metal center console with map light, Federal Signal Strobe Bar (clear lenses so it is street legal), shotgun rack and federal signal PA300 siren control (disconnected) center onsole with light controls for strobes, take downs, alleys etc. All lights work because they are clear. Exterior spot light, antennas on roof and rear deck."_

If you look one of the other pictures on Ebay it looks like on the windshield, lower drivers side corner there is that US flag with the MSP patch sticker that was made but recalled.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

My question is why would the Commonwealth turn this cruiser in with less than 25000 miles? It could have been used to replace some of those road cruisers with far more mileage. Maybe there is a Duval plan to have each new trooper buy his own cruiser before being hired to save money while adding 1000 new officers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Is Dgji 18? would make awonderful graduation present...we could all chip in


JAP, can we pinch the brake lines and disconnect the airbags first ?????????


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Looks like an old Crown Vic, maybe a '96 or '97? Wolfman, care to chime in? If it were actually an MSP cruiser, it might have been an LT's car or court officer's vehicle, and accumulated a lot of years, but low milage.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

My new car!!!!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Is Dgji 18? would make awonderful graduation present...we could all chip in


That lightbar isn't good enough for him!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Looks like an old Crown Vic, maybe a '96 or '97? Wolfman, care to chime in? If it were actually an MSP cruiser, it might have been an LT's car or court officer's vehicle, and accumulated a lot of years, but low milage.


I guess you didn't read the discription it answered all of your questions.

*1997 Ford Crown Victoria MSP #1367 Massachusetts State Police Cruiser- Show Car *​Growing up in Massachusetts the colors alone of a Massachusetts State Police car were enough to freak out teenaged drivers. Here is a fine example of a retired 1997 Massachusetts State Police Cruiser decommissioned in 2004 with only 25K miles on it. 
THAT'S RIGHT - only 25,000 miles !!!!!!!! Possibly the lowest mileage Show Cruiser around.
This car spent its entire life as part of the protective detail for the Governor of Massachusetts. As such it sat at the State House under the portico or for most of its days. It was assigned to the LT. in Charge of the State House detail, driven to and from his home in Cambridge 8 miles from work. The only reason they retired it was its age, not its condition. 
For an ex-police cruiser this car is in pristine condition inside and out. It looks like an 07 not a 97. I even have the original window sticker. The car is equipped as it was when it was in service complete with prisoner cage, metal center console with map light, Federal Signal Strobe Bar (clear lenses so it is street legal), shotgun rack and federal signal PA300 siren control (disconnected) center onsole with light controls for strobes, take downs, alleys etc. All lights work because they are clear. Exterior spot light, antennas on roof and rear deck.

This car is as originally specified by the Massachusetts State Police including; Police Group 1, heavy duty steel wheels, brand new GoodYear high speed police tires.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Internet was running slow the other day, now I know why.....all the wackers fricken bidding on this thing!!!!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but the switch setup is NOT a MSP setup. Second, if that car has "all the equipent from MSP", then where are the lights (TALONS) in the rear window? Finally, the takedown light looks to be blacked out. Me thinks that this whack nut "replaced what was removed".


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> 1997 cruisers did not have the Whelen lightbar. The center console is also blatantly incorrect.
> 
> "Show Cruiser" my ass, maybe if you "showed" it a coat of yellow paint and the inside of a taxi barn...


I had a '97 and it had the old "football" lightbar, I can't believe I forgot. Buyer beware...it looks like a scam!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

1997...should have that stupid looking oval shaped lightbar...only used that year....


----------

